# Where is Tersefanou, Larnaca and is it nice there?



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

I was just wondering where Tersefanou, Larnaca is. I think it's near the power station?

Can you tell me what facilities are there and how far is it from the town centre?

What type of area is it?


----------

